# What's In The Box?!?!



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

My NOVA DVR 2024 arrived yesterday … one day early, and seven days after I ordered it.









Online reviews complained about the way the product was packed and shipped. Evidently somebody was listening because this thing came in a crate on a pallet. There was no damage of any kind to the crate and it's contents.









I opted to mount the lathe on the NOVA cast iron legs. When I get it positioned in the shop, I'll build a set of shelves between the legs to add a couple of hundred pounds of sand.









I also opted for an extension bed and the swing-away tailstock feature. This gives me 44 inches between centers and a 20" swing over the bed.








With the tailstock out of the way, I should be able to hollow from the end of the lathe with no problem.









I need to do some reconfiguration in the shop and add a 240-volt outlet. When I get ready to move it, I'll pull the front skirt off and move it with my pneumatic table.









The fun just never stops!


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Well color me jealous. That is one sweet lathe! Congrats


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Congrats Gerry,
I can't think of anybody that will put this to better use than you. But why you don't make one of your famous wheeled benches for it, is beyond me…..the last one is awesome….a great use of space/storage. lol…..
Mike


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> But why you don t make one of your famous wheeled benches for it, is beyond me…..


Believe me, don't think it didn't cross my mind! I was even contemplating using the bench that my Delta midi is mounted on. In the end, I decided to try the NOVA cast iron legs … if I don't like them, I can always do something else.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Good luck with your new lathe. Hope you will have a lot pleasure with it.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Ain't that cool! Some body's gonna have some fun.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Ain't that cool! Some body's gonna have some fun.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Damn!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Merry Christmas in May!!*

Enjoy!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

New tools! Congratulations!


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks great Gerry. Waiting to see what the first project is.
Have fun.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Can't wait to see your first turning with your new lathe,congrats.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Congrats to you. I have been on the fence in which lathe to buy. I have no experience turning but Looking Fwd to learning. I want to get one that I won't have to replace after I get addicted to it LOL

Look fwd to hearing your reviews.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I f you pay all the costs of sending it to Scotland etc, I will give it a thorough workout and endurance test over the next shall we say thirty years or so.
Then you can pay again to have it returned ploos mah cormishion of course .
Oh I shall need a full set of top quality turning tools, and top qwualeetie food and strong drinkies ,Large Quantities orf re-gulaaar porkit mooney etc .
What-dya thunk Dane old Buddy old pal?
and remember pleeeeease keep the answer free of Abyssinian schmutt wurdies like flip, and Fur KING, and Doortie Scottish Bar Steward.LOL


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> If you pay all the costs of sending it to Scotland etc, ...


Alistair-Very kind of you to offer … I'll contact the freight company tomorrow morning to see about a shipment. Or not!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Sweeet ! Nice looking lathe Gerry. Aint it grand getting new toys ??


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Alistair-Very kind of you to offer … I'll contact the freight company tomorrow morning to see about a shipment. Or not!

My friend Dane.I already know it's
{OR NOT}
LOL Alistair Now please make sure you have lot's of great turning fun Brother.Am I envious or what?


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

jealousy has no bounds! ;o)


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Dang, Gerry, that is one impressive piece of equipment. With your skill and know how there is no telling what you will make with it. I'm looking forward to your new projects that you will make. Have fun and enjoy your new beautiful lathe.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## brain7 (Apr 22, 2015)

You're a lucky man! I bet the work will bring you only a pleasure! Enjoy it!


----------



## davewilson (Mar 28, 2015)

Congrats Gerry! Looking forward to seeing new things created with this toy


----------

